# How to bring my 10 year old Gaggia TS back to life??? Helppp



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been given a wonderful Gaggia TS machine which is 10 years old, has been broken for 4/5 years but I'm certain it can be repaired. The only missing part is the filter holder and handle. There is a small leak at the brass outlet connection just to the left of the element (connects with the hot water tap) which seems straightforward to fix with a spanner and some ptfe tape and this will be affecting pressure. However the faults are more serious I think:

When I turn it on the light flicks red which is correct

The light stays on if there is no water in the tank which is correct

The boiler fills from the tank ok and I've tested the level sensor on the boiler and it seems to work ok.

The boiler heats up, but only occasionally... more often there is just no power to the element

The boiler will heat up sometimes and turn off for no apparent reason. Don't think the anti vacuum valve is stuck but it may be

The boiler will occasionally build pressure to the extent that I can test the steam and water taps which work and see that the pressure sensor gauge works

The group heats with the independent element (nice) and water will flow when I turn on the group switch.

I suspect the issues might be: controller, solenoid, pressure stat, HX/element problem.

My plan is to resolve the issues and buy/ install the right components and then restore before use.

However I have no idea how to test the components, in what logical sequence or where to buy them from.

I'd really appreciate help from someone who understands these machines. I'm very practical and can do most things with some guidance.

With many thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

On I/net type in Gaggia TS user manual instructions and spare parts .Look for http://www.stevenheaton.co.ukblog _coffee/?=169

You will find drawing and information on testing various parts. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks very much and I'm now in contact with this company. They've helped me diagnose the problem and supplied me with the part I need. Looking forward to it arriving and seeing the machine burst into life. Then for the renovation...


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok I now have a working machine... Brilliant and many thanks to Steven Heaton for his help. I'm now looking for a new cup/ball washer for my steam wand as its in a poor condition. I've searched for a replacement but can't find where to buy these. Any one know where I can get one? I've tried Steven Heaton and have bought a replacement wand but he doesn't stock the nylon cup washer for the ball joint? Any ideas?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Stuart at Espresso Products (http://espresso-products.co.uk/)

He carries an extensive range of spares


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I had got parts for my old TS from http://espresso-products.co.uk worth a try.

Steve Heaton's site is excellent for info on the TS


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Beat me to it Glen


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2013)

That's brilliant thank you very much and I follow up with them tomorrow.


----------

